# Puerto Rico Officer Shot, Killed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By REBECCA BANUCHI*
_Associated Press Writer_

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico -- 
Authorities arrested a 22-year-old man Thursday and charged him with killing a policeman during a drug raid as flags on this U.S. island territory were flown at half-staff in a day of mourning for the officer.
Adalberto Diaz Jimenez was charged with first-degree homicide and a weapons violation in the death of Jose Fontanez Correa, who was shot in the forehead Tuesday as he chased a suspect in Juncos, a town in the hills of east-central Puerto Rico.
Police Superintendent Pedro Toledo told The Associated Press that Diaz was handed over about midday by his family after negotiations. He was jailed and bail was set at US$2.6 million (euro1.93 million).
Gov. Anibal Acevedo Vila decreed Thursday a day of mourning and ordered flags at half-staff in honor of Fontanez, the first police officer killed in the line of duty in Puerto Rico this year. Two police officers were killed on the job last year.








Wire Services


----------

